# More bad news for Obamacare...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> *Obamacare sign-ups seen 30% lower than forecast*
>  
> So the number "13" apparently is bad luck for Obamacare, too.
> 
> ...


Now this is all forecasted numbers. But it is showing again how we as a nation was sold a bunch of crap!! Again how will this stay afloat with less than desired projections of enrollee's?? How can it be self funded?? I mean they are projecting 2-3 million less enrollees!! They can't stay afloat unless they raise premiums. Then if they raise premiums how can it be "affordable"??? Lots of the stuff I said will happen is panning out.

But again this is all projections we will see what the real numbers are in a few months. If it is lower than what they are predicting now in this article. Anyone who is on one of these plans... Your premium will skyrocket!!!


----------

